# X380 with power 7 bushel bagger



## ricksf150 (May 25, 2016)

I just too delivery of my new x380 and I've noticed that the left side bagger fills up to capacity while the right side is almost empty. Any thoughts?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ricksf150,

Welcome to the forum.

After the left bag is full, does the right bag fill up? If not, maybe there's a baffle set up wrong. 

Check with the dealership to determine if this is normal or if there's a problem.


----------



## ricksf150 (May 25, 2016)

I may not have given it enough time, the bag full indicator read full. Next time I'll let it go longer and see what happens. Thanks for the response!!


----------

